# 04/14 buxton pullage



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well hank got 2 doses of pullage and brandon got 3


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reelrebel18 said:


> well hank got 2 doses of pullage and brandon got 3


Congrats guys.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very nice. Post pics if you took them!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well its not that type of pullage


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys driving Chevys?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

2 wheel dr on the beach????


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

notice i didn't get stuck ? got to love a jeep
and brandon only got stuck cause his 4 wheel went out:--|


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Lol :d  :d


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

got one last night at 50 inches andy got one and jared to pics to come later


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> got one last night at 50 inches andy got one and jared to pics to come later


howd you guys do at the pier? good fishing with ya man..thanks for all the help out there


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Darn SS, nice fish! Cant wait to see the pic.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

*Hankadanks truck*

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h211/Kimm_00/Picture359.jpg


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

All we caught on the pier were shad.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pic come out kinds small for me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h211/Kimm_00/Picture359.jpg


 Mrs. Fishbones,not sure if that is a sunset??? Kinda small,ya need to "resize da opposite way",fer us "Ole Fawts" that can't see that good....


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

heres a good pic of my truck 
http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j297/hankadank/Picture351.jpg 
  http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j297/hankadank/Picture359.jpg:D


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh my. Now that does not look like fun.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

striperswipers drum


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NICE FISH,SS...  

Hank,I bet that was fun with that rack on there...  Looks like it was stuck in rear wheel only??


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> NICE FISH,SS...
> 
> Hank,I bet that was fun with that rack on there...  Looks like it was stuck in rear wheel only??


its only 2wd thats why i got stuck


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish, Andrew!!!... wish i coulda been there, but i might have to miss this spring fishing down there...  ...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks, i so glad i finnally got one i lost a second one in the wash after that, now i got to get me a cobe this year and i will be set


----------

